# 2k Monitor mit 144 Hz



## Grimmex (11. Februar 2017)

Kurz und knapp:

Gibt es 2K Monitore mit 144 Hz (oder 120 Hz)? 

Vielleicht sogar mit FreeSync oder G-Sync?


----------



## Donner123 (11. Februar 2017)

Ja, massenweise. (2k = FullHD = 1080p)


----------



## Maqama (11. Februar 2017)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, er meint 1440p also WQHD, auch wenn 2K eigentlich für FHD steht.

Wobei ich nicht so ganz verstehe, warum man sowas im Forum fragt.
Du brauchst bloß "1440p 144hz" bei Google eingeben und siehst doch direkt, das es so Monitore gibt.

LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Max. Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, FreeSync-/G-Sync: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync)/NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Darkseth (11. Februar 2017)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? mit ner GTX 1070 würde ich nicht unbedingt zu Freesync greifen.


----------



## claster17 (12. Februar 2017)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? mit ner GTX 1070 würde ich nicht unbedingt zu Freesync greifen.



Was spricht denn bei einer 1070 dagegen? Dann ist es eben ein Monitor ohne funktionierendes FreeSync, was bei einer so hohen Frequenz ohnehin an Bedeutung verliert. G-Sync kostet zusätzlich noch einen deftigen Aufpreis.

Da es hier aber den bisherigen Beiträgen nach um eine RX480 geht, fällt G-Sync so oder so raus. Ob variable Bildwiederholrate oder nicht kann man gar nicht auswählen, weil jeder 1440p 144Hz Bildschirm entweder G-Sync oder FreeSync hat.


----------



## Grimmex (12. Februar 2017)

Um mal etwas zu entwirren:

Es geht in der Tat um die RX480. Dass ich was mit G-Sync in den ersten Thread geschrieben habe war rückblickend ein Fehler. 

Ich schaue mich gerade nach einem neuen Monitor um und möchte mir einen umfassenden Überblick verschaffen. Die große Frage ist natürlich, ob ich einen Full HD oder  1440p nehme. Ist die RX480 überhaupt in der Lage 1440p auf über 60 Hz auszugeben? Reicht nicht vielleicht doch ein Full HD und dafür 144 Hz?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2017)

Natürlich kann die 480 das, die kann sogar 4K mit 144Hz. 
Wieviel fps die dabei schafft, das ist halt eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## Trash123 (12. Februar 2017)

Schau dir den mal an....
ASUS MG278Q Monitor Monitore

Gruß
Trash


----------



## Grimmex (12. Februar 2017)

Den Asus hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Das Problem bei den 1440p Monitoren ist, dass es zumeist 27 Zoll Bomber sind. Ist mir persönlich deutlich zu groß. 24 Zoll wäre eine feine Größe.


----------



## Trash123 (12. Februar 2017)

Der ist nicht viel größer als ein 24-Zoller. Meiner Meinung nach sieht 1440p auf einem 24er zu klein aus. Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich schon etwas älter bin und nicht mehr so gut sehe...
Ich persönlich bin von einem 24er auf den verlinkten Asus umgestiegen und will nicht mehr zurück


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2017)

Naja 27" ist schon ne Ecke größer. 
Gibt mittlerweile 4 Stück mit 24" WQHD 144Hz. 
Geht bei 380 Euro los.


----------



## Maqama (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe meinen alten 25" TN Hauptbildschirm durch einen 21:9 29" ausgetauscht.

LG Electronics 29UM68-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

- 75hz
- 2560x1080
- Freesync
- AH-IPS Panel 99% sRGB
- 21:9 Format perfekt zum Arbeiten und zocken, sofern das Spiel es unterstützt

Wäre eine Alternative zu 144hz, wenn du mit Freesync und 75hz zufrieden bist.
Ich habe zumindestens einen Unterschied zu 60hz mit Vsync gemerkt.

Die Panel von LG scheinen auch sehr hochwertig zu sein wie man hört.
Auch meiner besitzt trotz IPS Panel nahezu kein Backlightbleeding und keine Pixelfehler.


Ich hatte mich bewusst gegen 27" 1440p entschieden, da mMn die Vorteile von 21:9 im Gegensatz zur höheren Auflösung überwiegen.

Lass dich von den 29" nicht abschrecken, hört sich nach mehr an, als es ist.
Durch das Verhältnis von 21:9 ist liegt die Höhe des Bildschirms eher auf dem Niveau von einen 23", aber aber schön breit.

Ich habe übrigens auch eine RX 480 und Spiele derzeit viel BF1.


----------



## Grimmex (12. Februar 2017)

Uff - 29 Zoll ist mal eine Ansage!

Was hat der Monitor denn für Maße in HxB? Dann kann ich wunderbar mal mit meinem aktuellen (21,5) vergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2017)

Sollte etwas höher sein und links/rechts so 10cm breiter.


----------



## Maqama (12. Februar 2017)

LG 21:9 UltraWide™ FHD IPS Monitor 29UM68

Guck unter "Technsiche Daten" und scroll runter.


----------



## Trash123 (12. Februar 2017)

Mein 27' ist 62*37cm, groß ist das nicht unbedingt zu einem 24'.


----------



## Grimmex (12. Februar 2017)

Interessant. Soooo viel größer als mein 21,5er ist deiner gar nicht. Hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Maqama (12. Februar 2017)

Die 29" sind nunmal die Bildschirmdiagonale.
Wenn man also das Verhältnis 21:9 hat, ist der Monitor halt einfach stark in die Länge gezogen.
So kann man locker zwei Fenster nebeneinander aufhaben, perfekt zum Arbeiten.

Aber auch für Games, welche 21:9 unterstützen ist das super, man hat ein riesen Blickfeld.
Gerade in Battlefield 1 ist das der Hit, alleine aus meinem Clan haben 3 Leute diesen Monitor.


----------

